# By new baby.



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Had to snatch him up. Got this guy for 90 bux. He's 7+ inches, and i have seen them go for double that size. I couldent let it go.
So here he is.


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

Holy s*&%!!!
Very nice pick up. That angel is beautiful.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Sweet looking angel! Congrats on the great find!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

Dammit Raptor! First Ozone, and now a Blue Face? Looks like he's done changing and everything, lucky man!

--Dan


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks, Yes he's an adult. My emperor is a juvi, and still small around 2-3 inches which is good because emperors are mean and the blueface is agressive but not as much as the emp.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

He looks great


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

damn...that looks awesome Raptor. Nice pickup.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks, Heres my emperor angel he's going to be a mean ass mofo.
I can already tell. He's taken over the tank already, and he's only 2 inches. He macks around my stupid but mean domino damsil. Ha i have the last laugh now fugger.
He is trying to mack the much grander bluface, But he's like a flea compared to him. Anyways heres my second angel.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

fuckin awesome fish. damn.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very nice pick up raptor.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

Raptor, aren't you afraid of fighting? That Emp will not be happy, and as he grows, it could get nasty. Beautiful fish though!

--Dan


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wow....simply amazing pattern and coloration on that guy


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks, I have heard of people from japan or china keeping multiple angels in tanks. 
I believe one book is called ultimate aquariums a guy has a ton of them in a 280, and they get along. I have also seen a few people keep multiples at rc with good results, and if i am not mistaken the pack has more than one angel in his tank, so i think i have decent odds of them co existing.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

is it in your 190g reef?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yep, They both are. 
I am not saying that they will mesh, But i will remove the blueface if i see anything bad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

Lovin the tank Raptor, could we steal another tank shot with the new Angel?

--Dan


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Yep, They both are.
> I am not saying that they will mesh, But i will remove the blueface if i see anything bad.
> [snapback]1136555[/snapback]​


just hand the bad boy over this way


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Nice Pickup raptor!!!

Damn hes godly!!!!
but I am still a big fan of Emp and the gray and french angels


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

awesome fish. congrats


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

My blueface is not that comfortable with me. Since he was takin at a larger size he's more afraid of people. He shoild come around he's eating great. The emp comes out only when he see's me. Its the opposite. He thinks its feeding time. He wants to eat all the time. He's going to be huge.
Hyphen i would send him to you, But your tank is not big enough for a angel they will likely reach 12+ in a aquarium.
I am going to have to upgrade in a couple years. I think 6 ft by 6 ft cube tank is in order. But thats not untill i move into my final house, and buld it in the living room.


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

Very Beautiful. Both pictures.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow a 6 by 6 foot cube would be awesome.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2005)

Genin said:


> wow a 6 by 6 foot cube would be awesome.
> [snapback]1146693[/snapback]​


























--Dan


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats still awhile off. Theres a guy here in michigan that has a 6 foot cube for his stingrays. he also owns a lfs. I am getting it made from the same guy he did. 1600 bux is a great price on the tank.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

for that size custom tank i think that is a great price to. you will have to do some serious saving up for the tank and all the equipment you will need.


----------

